# help jeep barely moving



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

From my understanding of our late 90's model Grand Cherokee, there is a common wiring harness problem associated with the transmission. Might want to call some tranny shops and ask about it.

Google search and you'll find many discussions and information pertinent to the Jeep transmission.

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/forums/showthread.php?t=468830


----------



## beachbumtroy (Feb 2, 2012)

*tranny slipping*

hey doc thnx for the info i`ll go check the site....and does anybody know if removing the v.i.c will affect shifting or not? i mean can the truck run without it or do i have to replace? thnx bb


----------

